

Ejector Seat - Remote Disk Mount for OS X - TheSwordsman
http://boxcarsoftwa.re/ejectorseat/index

======
TheSwordsman
Works perfectly. It's not trying to do more than what it was designed for.
Simple and easy to use. I think I may even be able to stop using MacFusion at
this point.

